# Name 1 difference between you and the above user?



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He probably doesn't live beneath a sports stadium.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Have different tastes in anime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He doesn't think that Doctor Strange and The Wasp are boss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He reads Comics, I do not. Sorry to say. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is a Becky fan, unlike me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He is not on Team Asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has an avatar of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Take that, Limbaugh!










Does not like the Deadman gimmick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably loves a Swedish girl named Christine.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

He has 212,875 more points than I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not dig Street Fighter Alpha. :sadbecky


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Does not dig Street Fighter Alpha. :sadbecky


I do, I just dig the sequels a hell of a lot more. :lol



(Next poster can do PhantomoftheRing)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates Asuka


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Not a Premium Member.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a Phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched Phantom of the Paradise. Which I refuse to do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has Anna Kendrick related sigs and avatars.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not an anime fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not love The Wasp. :sadbecky

I think that one's going to apply to a lot of posters...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves movies and tv before they got good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He doesn't like :rollins & :becky like I do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is lucky enough to actually like people who are successful in the wrestling business.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Premium and not the superior lifetime. :shrug

Edit for Tyrion: Has a post count I'll never ever.. reach.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lifetime Premium member.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't re-edit his sig to make it show up on the Red version of the forum, aka the good version.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Deadpool is groovy.

GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Is Premium and not the superior lifetime. :shrug
> 
> Edit for Tyrion: Has a post count I'll never ever.. reach.


It's because I won it in the End of Year Awards. 

Phantom: Changes his avatar every few days, whilst I prefer to stick to the same one. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wait, I didn't pay attention again, I gotta use that for somebody else.

Is rooting for the wrong person to win the womens title at SummerSlam.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Hsien-Ko.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes incredibly weird, bizarre, lame characters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like incredibly weird, bizarre, lame characters.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Is a fan of old horror stuff (I think).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is located in Portugal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paid for his membership. :rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Doctor Fate to Doctor Strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wear a black Game of Thrones baseball cap with "Game of Thrones" written on the front in the shows font and "You win or you die" on the back. ~_~

Probably doesn't wear the same hat.

EDIT - Changed his post. It was originally about me not wearing a mask 24/7.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Needed to edit his post


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an avatar of a man with no charisma.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a god...










EDIT:

Owns GOT merchandise that isn't a Brienne Funko Pop.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Owns GOT merchandise that isn't a Brienne Funko Pop.


I'm very OCD. I don't want to start getting Funko Pops until I get an Asuka one. I want that to be my first. I tried to order it online but it was out of stock. Until such time as I can get one, I won't own any Funkos.

Probably isn't like that. I guess. I'll think of something else if he is.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think that he dislikes the Batman movies made by Tim Burton (IIRC).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate Returns. The first one is fine but it's a product of its time, and I hated Joker killing Batmans parents.

Doesn't have an avatar of Quan Chi playing the SAX.

Fun fact, I used to play the Sax in music class. I was bad at it, but I was bad at every instrument.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I like wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wears baseball caps

Edit: based on his avatar, probably an anime fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

Hates Batman Returns, the best Batman movie.










Nostalgia:

Does not drop chandeliers on people.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Returns is best Batman movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that Batman Returns is a piece of steaming dog shit.

EDIT - Maybe that applies. I don't know. Let's just say Supergirl is his favourite character.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Doesn't realize that Batman Returns kicks fucking ass.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a fan of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of Becky Lynch.

That should be my default response when I feel a Ninja about to happen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't think that The Wasp is the Asuka of superheroes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Refers to things as "The Asuka of" blank, which I don't, because nothing is as good as Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Clea, Doctor Strange's wife. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I probably do, actually. Well, maybe not love, like is probably more accurate. I just don't know Clea and I got sick of hearing about her. It was not right of me to try to take away your enthusiasm for something. I'm sure if they put Clea in Doctor Strange 2, I'll enjoy her just like I enjoy Wong and The Ancient One, even if they turned the Ancient One into a Celtic woman, because women. 

One of these days, I'd like to see them turn a female character into a man and see how the public responds...

Prefers Doctor Strange to the master of FATE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cool. I acted like a brat. 

Anyway...

Likes Erron Black more than D'vorah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, you were in the right. I shouldn't whine about people expressing their joy for things. 

Thinks D'Vorah, the horrible bug woman is a better character than Erron Black, who is based on The Man With No Name. THAT'S OLD SHIT, YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO LIKE IT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't share my enthusiasm for bug women.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regardless of being a bug woman, she also plays badly. Erron Black is a much better character to control.

Has MK X on XBOX and not PS4, so I can't beat him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't like Star Trek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

See? virus21 is on the trolley! 


Indifferent to Clea. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, well, you enjoy your Star Trek, with your long, dull conversations, conversations and more conversations about science and the nature of humanity while I watch something where characters actually do things.

Is a black and white movie fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is an Asuka fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iconic Duo fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cares not for Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes Peyton Royce. :reneelel

Imagine...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Bray Wyatt :heston


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know what the difference between these two pictures is? One's real. :lol

Thought that Asuka squashing Peyton Royce for 2 years in NXT was awful. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

He thinks Bray Wyatt has talent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Quentin Tarantino and Bray Wyatt have no talent, which disqualifies him from having opinions.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Apparently thinks his horrific taste qualifies him to judge taste in others :lol (I don't I'm happy for people to have any opinion they wish.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apparently thinks his horrific taste qualifies him to judge taste in others :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is mad that Asuka has become the resident geek on the face side of SD womens division


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is mad that Asuka can actually win matches and get on television unlike Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't care about Asuka, so I am not mad about it

Thinks Asuka has the same charisma as the Rock or Austin :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever you tell yourself to make yourself feel better about Peytons position...

Thinks Ricochet, Neville and the Young Bucks are wrestlers.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Laughably thinks they're not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a little Doctor Strange shrine in his room.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Doesn't have a little Doctor Strange shrine in his room.


How would you know that? :xabi2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks that he has a Dr Strange shrine is weird


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Has a picture of a comic book character in their signature


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lives in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a GIRL!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is shocked that a girl is on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't have an anime-style Wasp statue next to him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Has a fascination with insect-like creatures


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True.










Is playing backstage politics... I prefer to act like a ghost and scare people into doing my bidding.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has some odd fetishes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Morrigan to Hsien-Ko... blecch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes old movies


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing, we are the same.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a major Adam Cole fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nothing, we are the same.


There is a difference between us though, you find Charlotte hot :grin2:

Anyways, another difference between me and Virus? He doesn't enjoy the Arrowverse anymore


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

His favourite superstar is female, while mine is male.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Roman


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

edited because beaten to it.

Is a fan of the IIconics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He posts in the Trump thread. :trumpwoah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Deadpool.

GET OFF MY LAWN, YOU DAMN KIDS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Deadpool and should really try not to be 80 years old on a forum made for contemporary subjects.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Deadpool and probably wears his pants too low.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We have vastly different interests :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I absolutely do not wear my pants too low, whatever that's supposed to mean. I'm not a hip hop kid from the 90's. 

Likes Scarlet Witch's awful costume from the original Marvel comics.

EDIT - Loves the non Dean Ambrose members of The Shield, which I have a strong dislike for, especially Roman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like Scarlet Witch's totally groovy costume from the original Marvel comics.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spends his time in the Asuka thread posting old matches and gifs of her, instead of complaining about how Vince is a moron who's burying her like I do.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a big Asuka fan. I'm indifferent towards her


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is indifferent to the GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is indifferent to GOAT #2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not indifferent to Steve Austin and you know it.

Is a huge, huge Kairi Sane fan.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't say I agree that someone is boring because they like something I find boring.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Defeated the Kobayashi Maru test.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Can spell Kobayashi Maru.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James T. Kirk said:


> I don't say I agree that someone is boring because they like something I find boring.


First off, I just repeated your own statement, I didn't say you were boring off the cuff. Secondly, I was joking. I like to give people a hard time, but it's not malicious, you'll realize that the more you're around me. That was a jab at Star Trek, not you. 

Finds Star Trek entertaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Harley Quinn is the best.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He likes weird old ass obscure films. :beckylol


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

edit: thought this was the other topic

difference - he likes ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> He likes weird old ass obscure films. :beckylol


I'm getting that on a business card.

Prefers Deadpool to Strange.










EDIT:

Doesn't have an avatar... how about a Scarlet Witch one?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He likes Gran Torino.

I watched that years ago, and it just left a bad taste in my mouth. I was bored the whole way through.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has never seen the Mission: Impossible movies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can watch Star Trek without wanting to shoot himself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never had a Clea avatar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has actually met Becky Lynch in person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Alexa Bliss


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Likes Nickelback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unwilling to carve Asuka's name into their leg with a spork.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't just finish watching Omega/Ishii a few minutes ago. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't just take a shower a few minutes ago.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't eat a bagel a few minutes ago. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Who says that I didn't eat a bagel in the shower? :xabi2



EDIT: Lives in a _slightly_ less pleasant location than I do, seing that Jack Nicholson screaming and stomping over his head must keep him up at night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a different Brad Pitt favourite to me. It's got to be Fight Club.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Roman, while he only liked Roman in the Shield days.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is a girl, I'm guessing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Probably doesn't think that there is a God out there.


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

His favorite wrestler is Dean Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He watches NJPW.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Knows what NJPW is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He watches Star Trek.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't watch Star Trek


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Doesn't have the Supergirl movie on Blu-ray.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Owns a Blu-Ray Player


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Doesn't own a Blu-ray player!


What the fuck?!


In this day and age?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

James T. Kirk said:


> Doesn't own a Blu-ray player!
> 
> 
> What the fuck?!
> ...


Is shocked I don't own a Blu Ray

Regular DVDs are cheaper, I don't care about graphic details all that much, and I stream most of my stuff these days.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Spends more reasonably.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not wearing an Asuka shirt right now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Is a @Tyrion Lannister; alt account


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Is a @Tyrion Lannister; alt account


He doesn't like Hsien-Ko, horror movies, and The Wasp... I could never pretend to be that kind of person!

Is not about to declare war on people who enjoy crossword puzzles.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Is wearing an Asuka shirt right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is the Captain of the Starship Enterprise


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hasn't reserved his ticket to see this movie yet:


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Has seen _Point Break_.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

he likes star trek , i dont


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Can play the guitar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not wearing a Weekly Planet t shirt and needs to change that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not wearing a sweet Boo Berry shirt and needs to change that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't believe that the Weekly Planet is the Asuka of podcasts and needs to change that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Doesn't like Roman or Seth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not based her life on Asuka's teachings.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Only likes Japanese female talent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not true, he likes Becky and Charlotte.

Likes AJ Styles and Alexa Bliss. :lol

Who are successful, unlike the people I like.  We just can't have competence in wrestling. We just can't have it for some reason...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not true, sir! I actually like most of the women on the roster. 

Doesn't appreciate GOAT Jill Valentine.

Tyrion:

Doesn't appreciate GOAT Wasp.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

My bad didn't know he liked GOAT Becky and The Queen.

Knows how much of a cult following the Phantom of Paradise has it seems.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And I adore Nikki Cross... she just hasn't done much.

Is not eating an In-N-Out burger right now. :mark:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is having a burger when I somehow feel like one now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BURGERS FOR ALL!!!!!!!










Is not drinking from a vintage Clea cup.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Obsessing with Kairi Sane.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From Russia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He joined the site one year earlier than me.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Won't mind if Miz beats Bryan at SummerSlam.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You have very good taste in wrestlers so this is hard.

- Still watches TWD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lives on a continent, while I live on an island.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roman Reigns fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DEADPOOL FAN.

#getoffmylawn


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against ghosts.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's an Aussie mate.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

From New Zealand


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Favours the Kryptonian Bourgeois.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Favours the Kryptonian Bourgeois.


Didn't realize that Supergirl was upper-class

Awaits the Apocalypse


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't realize Bat symbols and S shields get you special treatment in the DC Universe.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Didn't realize Bat symbols and S shields get you special treatment in the DC Universe.


Did know that actually.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thus favours the privileged while I favour the Titan underclass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Favours the Titan underclass, while I favour the Titan ruling class


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is on Team Space Grimace.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disrespectful to Grimace.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Refuses to admit that Clea > Raven.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Deluded when it comes to such a topic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was blocked by Clea on Twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks What We Do In The Shadows is a better film than Midnight Run

:beckylol


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't worship What We Do in the Shadows the one true faith. Going to Hell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bustin' doesn't make him feel good.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Imprisons ghosts without a trial.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that ghosts deserve a trial!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unaware the fatality rate caused by ghosts per year is usually zero. They're misunderstood.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Respects ghosts. The only dead I respect are jiangshi.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also racist to zombies it seems.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that zombies are freeloaders.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Joined only this year (although I have a feeling he's been here long).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Been here for a while yet has not that many posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Venus is his favorite Sailor Guardian.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sailor Venus is his favorite Sailor Guardian.


This is true.

Is probably not a fan of shipping Supergirl and Red Hood/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury forever.

Probably doesn't think that Clea and Strange are the greatest couple in the history of comic books.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mercury forever.
> 
> Probably doesn't think that Clea and Strange are the greatest couple in the history of comic books.


I don't read Dr Strange, so I don't know. Clark and Lois are likely better

Reads Dr Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't read a lot of Silver Age stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't
Probably reads lots of Silver Age stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do. 

Not a huge Wasp fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only EMH Wasp

Might be a EMH Wasp fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am. I like all Wasps, but my favorite is Nadia van Dyne. Feels weird to say that... she's so new. But I just completely fell in love with her after reading The Unstoppable Wasp. The Wasp was always a character I enjoyed, but Nadia was the first version I really related to.

Not obsessed with Asuka.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is obsessed with Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is lucky.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Isn't extremely condescending to people with different opinions.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Has been accused of being a rejoiner apparently.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is from the land of films and actors.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Likes Alexa Bliss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't listening to Barry White right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has never bought 4 different versions of the Mass Effect trilogy like a moron.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never bought multiple versions of the Lon Chaney Phantom like a moron.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Doesn't live in England


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a spooky FBI man.



I'm a spooky Phantom man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WF #1 Dr Strange Fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Supergirl fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks you can like Rikku AND Yuffie like a sucker!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Joined this year


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

From Boston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would choose a GTA game over The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has been to the catacombs beneath Staples Center


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a premium member


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is friends with a Jackal


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wants the Universal Champion to have a reign that lasts several long months.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian: 

Would not push Charlotte Flair into a volcano to get Asuka a proper title run.

DammitC:

Trying to impress Vince McMahon.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a fan of Kairi Sane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of Becky Lynch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Would laugh if Becky Lynch got fired :armfold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like many entertaining wrestlers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Is a fan of Kairi Sane.












HOW CAN YOU NOT BE!? SHE'S THE GREATEST PIRATE ANGEL IN THE WORLD!!!

Prefers Becky to Kairi Sane... like a looney. 










EDIT:

Doesn't think Clea should be in every Marvel video game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes to pass on answering Asuka vs Kairi Sane in the wrestler vs wrestler thread so he doesn't have to vote against Kairi Sane, despite knowing she's the inferior talent.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't seem too fond of the new NXT womens champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still watches the Naruto.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually has watched Naruto.



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Doesn't seem too fond of the new NXT womens champion.


I wouldn't laugh if she got fired. She's an amazing in ring talent, but I have no investment in her career. I guess you can call that "not too fond of" if you wish. I rate her above any female wrestler who isn't Asuka, for what that's worth, which probably isn't much, given that I only have one favourite and could do without the rest.

I have nothing against her, except that she needs to stop doing that stupid stomp walk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Kairi's amazing stomp walk.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Tyrion has voiced mild displeasure over the results of the Charlotte vs Asuka match at Mania while I was actully very pleased with the results.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks that it's a good idea to have an employee from the Ministry of Silly Walks on the WWE roster.

EDIT - Likes the worst booking decision in wrestling history.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will not rate any female talent above Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

Doesn't love any female wrestler... except the GOAT.










Styles#Bliss-Nz:

Would rate something or someone above Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange is his all time favourite comic book character.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is willing to use a Bray Wyatt avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

Prefers Doctor Fate.










Mordecay:

Doesn't love Bray Wyatt.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

I joined in Oct 17 , they joined in Jan 18


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They make a lot of game threads. Some good, some horrible.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not too interested in any sport.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a fan of Becky and Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of whoever that woman in his avatar is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Jeff Hardy :tripsscust


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't own a PS4. :mj2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was born in 1995


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Likes ACDC


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a regular member


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not currently juggling posting here and watching a movie that he's never seen before, and hating it. 

This is ROUGH to get through. Geez...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Bella Hadid over Gigi.










Edit: Is currently watching a movie.

I do that too Tyrion. I know when a movie is shit when I start browsing the internet/forum as it isn't holding my attention enough. I'm too stubborn to stop watching once I've started though.

What film is it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows who Bella Hadid and Gigi are.

Would you believe me if I told you the only reason I haven't stopped watching is because I watch a movie trivia competition on Youtube and I've started watching more movies just to stack up film knowledge so that I can play along better? Because that's actually the reason. Otherwise I would've shut this shit down already.

EDIT - Coraline. The animation is nice, but the movie is boring the shit out of me.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Likes Jon Snow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hates Jon Snow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shops at Iceland


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Posts in the ''First word that comes to your mind'' thread



Tyrion Lannister said:


> EDIT - Coraline. The animation is nice, but the movie is boring the shit out of me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Coraline. 

If it makes you feel any better, I'm only 17 minutes into it. An agonizing 17 minutes. I don't suspect this gets any better, and even if it does, it should not take this long to be interesting in the slightest. I can already tell what the beats of this movie are gonna be.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dislikes Becky Lynch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes wrestlers who are capable of making it in the business.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Canadian and may or may not like maple syrup.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like maple syrup.

I do, but not in a stereotypical Canadian way where my cupboards are filled with bottles of it. I only eat it when I have pancakes, which isn't often.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can afford buying a PS4 :sadbecky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Not a fan of ZSJ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Took his name from a Detective Comics character.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He likes Asuka a whole lot. I don't see it with her. If you can't cut good promos, I'm not interested.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He likes Asuka a whole lot. I don't see it with her.* If you can't cut good promos, I'm not interested*.


That's the case with me too.....except when it comes to Asuka. 

She has otherworldly charisma, is more expressive than any other performer I've ever watched, and even though I'm not swayed by in ring work, she works the exact, perfect style that I like. Hard strikes, kicks, submissions, no stupid, high risk offense, etc. She doesn't need to be able to speak English. Everyone else does, but she doesn't. It just doesn't matter. 

I'm glad you don't like her, though. It'll save you a headache. 

Doesn't like Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listens to The Weekly Planet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't watch WWE anymore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still watches WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Will not watch every ppv anymore because he'll only be tuning in for Wrestlemania and the Royal Rumble ppvs instead :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ironically, unlike him, you actually have a reason to watch. Becky is the top star on SmackDown. That ought to make you want you tune in. And I don't mean she's the top star because she's the champion, she's actually the face of the brand. She's closing the show, and winning in that position.

Give it a shot. You'll like what you see.

Has a username that isn't named after a character.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Still watches WWE.


You know why










Apparently is canadian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Posts in green font


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently is canadian


Ain't no motherfuckin' apparently. I'm Canadian, as I've said many times.










Right there.

Is not Premium.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Game of Thrones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like the best show on television.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes metal music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think we could probably make a list of about 3 things that aren't differences. We have nothing in common.

Is only approaching 6 years here, thus doesn't feel as OLD as I do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lives close to the US-Canada border


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lives in the same country as the hosts of The Weekly Planet. 

Jealous. Would've gone to see their live show if I did.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think we could probably make a list of about 3 things that aren't differences. We have nothing in common.
> 
> Is only approaching 6 years here, thus doesn't feel as OLD as I do.


Yet we still get on really well.

:becky2



Mordecay said:


> Lives close to the US-Canada border


Is non-premium. 

Which means we get no animated Peyton goodness in his avi or sig.

Edit:



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Lives in the same country as the hosts of The Weekly Planet.
> 
> Jealous. Would've gone to see their live show if I did.


Isn't a fan of the new Joker look. I personally don't mind it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't care if the Joker has a traditional look.

I'm tired of people putting their own "creative twist" on it. I didn't ask for your twist, I asked for the version we all know and love. We've been getting nothing but "creative twists" on the character for 20 years.




























There's the version you're supposed to be doing. Bring it to life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Coraline. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves Coraline.

It's brutal. I'm struggling to get through it, I have about a half hour left. Every minute feels like an eternity. 

It's nicely animated, I'll give it that, but the only time they use that animation is in that weird, Tim Burton aesthetic that I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

He doesn't watch Lucha Underground.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watches Lucha Underground.

I didn't even know Lucha Underground fans still watched Lucha Underground. Apparently it's gone super downhill from the first season to being almost unwatchable.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Changes sig every week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a Charlotte-Becky sig instead of a stylin' Clea-Strange sig.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers Darkstalkers 3 to GOAT Final Fantasy X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers TAY to GOAT Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to watch the recent Death Stranding teaser...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm...

Is not going to dress as Vampire Doctor Strange for Halloween.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Posts more GIFs than I do


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apparently picks favourite wrestlers based on workrate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't own a bunch of Coraline merchandise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owns a bunch of Coraline merchandise. 

It took me like 8 hours to finish that movie. I was so bored I had to keep stopping it. I don't know why that movie is so special to you, but congratulations, I guess. More to love is never a bad thing.

After watching that movie, I think it's going to affect how I view the next movie I watch. I think I'd be entertained watching just about anything after that. The only slightly positive thing about that movie was Keith David as the cat. Hearing his voice was like getting a warm blanket while you're sitting in a blizzard. It doesn't do much good, but you're even worse off without it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not a stop-motion mark.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a Asuka Fan. I'm indifferent on her, but she's definitely talented and deserves to be pushed.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Has hot avi :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is interested in WWE2k19


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing an Asuka mask right now.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wears Asuka's mask right now iper1


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't support Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finn Balor fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He or she is from the past.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes to talk to himself


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Going from a cb comment; I'm more into football than them :klopp6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Or herself.

Probably not obsessed with old monster movies.

EDIT:

Sports fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is thinking about going transgender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing a shirt with conjoined Sarah Paulson twins on it... probably.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never done iOS coding in Swift while listening to Taylor Swift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not thinking about sleeping in a few minutes because it is not night where they are right now

Ninja'd, well probably still correct. Most people on the site seem to be Americans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is several years younger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes Taylor Swift's music. I'm not a fan, although some of her songs are quite catchy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is younger


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Got ninj'd while ninj'ing me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not in Batman v Superman... lucky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum this year


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joined a year earlier than me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't hammer nails in his nose.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about Japanese wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably hasn't bothered the cast of Phantom of the Paradise while dressed as the Phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reads Comics, where as I only watch the Superhero films because I'm a casual scrub. :aryep


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't read comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would vote against Strange/Clea AND Harley/Ivy in the couples thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*They are into comics.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Nikki Bella


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Peyton (it's 5:30am here, I am being lazy... and salty lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Cesaro


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't support CM Punk (Thank God(


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with ancient nonsense.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is obsessed with Ancient Nonsense...*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Will be rooting for Lita at Evolution, while I shall be rooting for Mickie James.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Was not that fond of the storyline I wrote for Chris Benoit and Sami Zayn heading into their Summerslam match


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a Premium member


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't flood WF with gifs.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a big fan of Rihanna. I like a couple of her songs but not enough to call myself a fan. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about joshi puroresu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not wearing hockey pads.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changes his avatar much more frequently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Doctor Strange, the Asuka of superheroes.

BONUS:

Not obsessed with Asuka, the Doctor Strange of wrestlers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He knew who Francoise Hardy was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He cares about Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has watched films with Anna Kendrick in :shrug

Edit: probably doesn't care about Anna Kendrick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that goes without saying, given what I said.

AC/DC is apparently his favourite band.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is pissed off after Super Show-Down


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Apparently loves to change avatar every 2 minutes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes football


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't be watching Doctor Who tonight. I plan on checking it out (and probably regretting it). Just because it was filmed in South Yorkshire, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to have an attachment to South Yorkshire. :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't eat meat :no:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has the same person in sig and avatar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Charlotte and Becky Lynch :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't eat meat. :no:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really digs the Punisher.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really loves black and white film.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dislikes the Predator


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is non premium 



Tyrion Lannister said:


>


I would do the same to that vegan bacon. :lol I'm not vegan. I'm pescatarian so I eat fish and other seafood but it's weird, some people consider fish meat, some people do not, but I don't eat any other meat like chicken or steak etc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should.

Has a woman in his avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't wearing boss Ghostbusters pajamas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has visited Santa Monica pier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a Whovian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Would probably love to see the most unlikely crossover of the century: Horton hears a Doctor Who


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If Doctor Strange can steal Christmas...

Not obsessed with Françoise Hardy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Horror is favorite genre of movies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has a forum clocking device


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't post a gazillion pictures of Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posts a gazillion pictures of Clea. hno


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drinks tea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't drink tea and is not a master of black magic.


----------



## jacksepiteye (Oct 11, 2018)

he has a profile picture , i dont


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a spooky FBI man?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a massive Dr. Strange fan


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has played Final Fantasy X.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes peanut butter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't played FFX.

P.S. Play FFX.

EDIT:

Enjoys ninja-ing decent folks like a damn reprobate!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Gets upset over ninja-ing!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uses too many exclamation marks!!!!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is a sensitive soul still butthurt over Asuka tapping out....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is mean. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought we were both strange souls...

Can type "strange" without referencing Doctor Strange.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is still a wheelman for The Jobber, for some reason...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has an insane amount of posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Is still a wheelman for The Jobber, for some reason...



In my heart, I'm carrying Clea's bags.

Has never had a Clea avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't change his usertitle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Hateful Eight is the GOAT movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't appreciate Tarantinos magnum opus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks TAY is a GOAT.

EDIT:

Is not wearing a Scarlet Witch shirt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Thinks TAY is a GOAT.


That's slander!






EDIT - Awww damn, you ninja'd my joke.

Is using a Doctor Strange Pumpkin avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has seen Venom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Taylor Swift music


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves Billie Kay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with Françoise Hardy.


----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

Probably asleep by now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm asleep.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Could be sleep talking.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with Françoise Hardy.


----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

knows who Francoise Hardy is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of RIH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is still not obsessed with Françoise Hardy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post this Françoise gif:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is trying to get people interested in an obscure French artist no one here cares about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Françoise Hardy, icon of the yé-yé movement and French national treasure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn right I don't. Heard a couple of songs, no good.

Tries very hard to seem "cultured".


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm trying hard to seem cultured.

I would try harder than one fairly well-known artist whose songs have been featured in mainstream American films.

Is it possible that I just, y'know, like Françoise Hardy?

WHAT!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seems hard to believe anyone would like her based on my experience, but sure, it's possible. I'm just ribbing you a bit.

Is an American.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know you were... but I wanted to go at it! I am here to defend the honor of Françoise Hardy!

At the video store I used to work at, my co-worker would play these bizarro mixtapes with the strangest songs the world has ever known. He had one with a bunch of French songs on it, including a Françoise song. I loved her voice, so I did some research on Hardy and fell in love with her. I think there's something cool and enigmatic about her.

Not about to go to an official Batman haunted house. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has actual cool Halloween related things happening around him. Best I can hope for is some shitty & slutty house party. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Anna Kendrick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our favourite Shield members are different


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

She likes all 3 members of The Shield.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes football


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably didn't enjoy Jodie Whittaker's portrayal of the Doctor, mostly because he doesn't enjoy the Doctor.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

He is a timeless entity, while I am a mere mortal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maggie is not his favorite Walking Dead character.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He cares about Françoise Hardy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> He cares about Françoise Hardy.


SHE'S A FRENCH NATIONAL TREASURE!!!!!

Is secretly Anna Kendrick. I'm just Aubrey Plaza. :sadbecky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is excited for Halloween.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fan of the Bellas & Eva Marie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fan of Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has saved gifs and photos of Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not the God of Hellfire.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't into my avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not not into your avatar.


Probably doesn't think Aubrey Plaza is the bestest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses Peach in smash games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not excited about Daisy being in the new one.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a magnificent penis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a penis.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still plays Mafia.

Edit: Cares about Clea being in Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has played Black Ops 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Still plays Mafia.
> 
> Edit: Cares about Clea being in Doctor Strange.


That's just heartbreaking. :sadbecky

And it's also exactly why I must represent Clea! She was a major player in a major comic and nobody remembers/cares about her!

Is not hugging a Doctor Strange doll right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently has no penis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find Benedict Cumberbatch boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Read the comics, yo! 

Won't read the comics.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has time to read comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not as much these days.

Yu-Gi-Oh fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fan of Comics. I think they're cool from an art standpoint, but never got in to them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not been apart of the funny chatbox conversation this past hour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has been having conversations without me. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows what hobbies are


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows how to write code well :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

My team is better than theirs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*They're a fan of Seth Rollins.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They don't like Roman Reigns


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*He is a Shield fan.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Lita has the best boobs ever


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They enjoy Taylor Swift's music


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Uses the chatbox :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is from Peru



CJ said:


> Uses the chatbox :lauren


Should know I rarely do but for once it was entertaining. :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Well CJ makes epic gifs and I dont.*

Ninja'd.

*The strongly hate Nikki Bella.*

Ninja'd x 2.

*A disappointing lack of Lita cleavage.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got ninja'd twice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still watches WWE.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts WWE gifs regularly but doesn't watch anymore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't read comics.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't obsess with Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Awwww you bastard! 

Doesn't like Sami Zayn!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will buy WWE2k19 at some point


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Three years older than me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eats frozen pizzas somewhat regularly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Underestimates the greatness of Frozen Pizza. The ones from Iceland are honestly so good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She doesn't care about Clea being in Doctor Strange, which means she hates true love and happiness.

Why don't you want Doctor Strange to be happy, Anna? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently is obssesed with someone named Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unfamiliar with GOAT Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Familiar with Clea. I only know about her because of you going on about it. :hglol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Familiar with Clea. I only know about her because of you going on about it. :hglol


Then I'm doing my job! :asuka

#Cleaawarenesscampaignisasuccess

Call of Duty fan. (Sorry.)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not even Modern Warfare 2? :wow

You missed out, dog.

Not a Call of Duty fan. Probably for the best, we are toxic cunts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Says naughty words!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a magnificent penis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a penis...

...this feels familiar...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abandons threads like a coward!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't use naughty words. Apparently.

Come to Britain where everyone calls each other cunts as a casual & friendly greeting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has seen more Anna Kendrick movies than me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Doesn't use naughty words. Apparently.
> 
> Come to Britain where everyone calls each other cunts as a casual & friendly greeting.


I was in Britain a few months ago. Can confirm. 

Thinks Cammy and Juri are the best Street Fighter characters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers AZA to MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Prefers AZA to MEW


Do I tho?

Likes Black Widow more than Wasp.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Do I tho?


Dr. Strange would find it easier to read all possible futures than to determine where your alliance lies on this :lol




> Likes Black Widow more than Wasp.


We do, specially as portrayed by Scarlett.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all need Nadia van Dyne, secret autistic heroine. 

Big ScarJo fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drinks more soda than me


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I despise Dolph


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Charlotte to Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig the old Universal Monsters. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

He doesn't like The Matrix. 

:thelist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably doesn't have a step-mum that listens to Christmas music in October.

I was baffled. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tired of hearing about Clea.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

has not violently twerked in the kitchen while cooking chicken for fajitas to random k-pop for the amusement of their girlfriend and/or boyfriend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I haven't violently twerked in the kitchen while cooking chicken for fajitas to random k-pop for the amusement of my girlfriend and/or boyfriend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has done it all when it comes to crazy things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only likes the Wasp because Lilly played her.

I liked the Wasp before it was cool...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows a lot about Comic characters. I only know the popular ones.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Changes sig more often than I do.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would place Charlotte above Becky in Women's rankings.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a fan of Mademoiselle Hardy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes the wrong Wasp, I like the correct one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Likes the wrong Wasp, I like the correct one.






















Doesn't love secret autistic heroine Nadia van Dyne. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably dumpster dives.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Raven to Clea, the Asuka of comic book characters. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers Francoise Hardy over the GOAT Cassandra McIntosh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's a French national treasure!










Prefers Peyton to Jessica Chastain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has curly hair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't seen Breaking Bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still sit through all 3 hours of Raw every week while he doesn't :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cried at RAW.  I didn't cry, but I was really bummed to see Roman dealing with that. I might have teared up a little if I'd watched it Live, but I saw it on Twitter beforehand. Seth crying nearly got me though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a Pokemon fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not watching Evolution live


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Favours one IIconic over the other.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is apparently from Australia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not from the Dark Dimension.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has played Zelda games prior to Ocarina of Time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a large collection of original movie posters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a joshi puroresu fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a fan of competitively good characters in Smash games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't hang out with someone dressed as Clea today. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes Cosplaying.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watches Friends instead of nothing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't like Friends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know much about Nadia van Dyne, secret autistic heroine/GOAT Wasp. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's from the past.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's from the present.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Not Asuka Lynch to Asuka. :tripsscust


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I post on the regular forums a lot more than here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is ''Currently marking out for the Turn of the Decade''


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't shop at Iceland.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Anna Kendrick


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

They like ACDC, whatever that is 8*D


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They went to university in Leeds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that Doctor Strange is the Asuka of superheroes...

...or he does and that means something completely different to him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about wrestlers in NXT and actually watches it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Kairi Sane, the greatest non-Asuka human being.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Asian women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This picture doesn't bring a tear to his eye:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks they would be the GOAT tag team and first WWE women tag team champions


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't celebrating a Birthday today.










(don't look as good as Anna does though)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy. Every other tag team could suck an egg.

Not going to do some serious Halloween-ing tomorrow. :mark

EDIT:

Has a birthday today!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think IIconics >>> every other female tag team


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Luke Harper


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't voted in the Least liked Females thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Sami Zayn

You should link me to this thread though because I don't know where it is :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Likes Sami Zayn
> 
> You should link me to this thread though because I don't know where it is :side:


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2378100-wfs-least-liked-female-wrestlers-non-wrestlers.html

Sonya Deville fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dislikes Sami Zayn.

EDiT:

Thinks Asuka ruined the NXT Women's Division.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers Andre The Giant to The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah! Andre was the first wrestler I ever loved! Andre was the first Asuka.

Would probably pick the Rock over Asuka.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is probably older than me based on the above statement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe, maybe not... I wasn't watching the matches live...


...or maybe I was.

Doesn't appear to be into superheroes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't yet voted in Mordecay's thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never post in the Phantom's thread. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will enjoy Halloween tomorrow more than me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lives in No Halloween Land.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The last meal he ate was not fish and chips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Elias to GOAT Asuka. :tripsscust


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets annoyed at different opinions :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't get that I'm missing with him. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will always remain the highest poster in this thread :bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not true.

Thinks I smoke marijuana.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would reject the girl in my avatar :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

Is not a Master of the Mystic Arts AKA a semi-successful magician.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't check her Twitter a few times a day despite not even having a Twitter account myself :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't check Asuka's Twitter a few times a day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Checks Asuka's twitter :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Checks Leanna Decker Instagram


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Follows the wacky misadventures of the IIconics.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte vs Becky is not his favorite LWS match.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's my second favorite LWS WWE match...

Doesn't care about Clea.

^Applies to everyone here. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows the answer to the question "Who in the hell is Clea?"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has saved photos of Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not have saved photos of Clea.

#EverythingisaboutClea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not miss the bus earlier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not about to get on the subway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will probably go out for Halloween tomorrow. I'm going to stay indoors, ignore Trick or Treaters, and watch spooky films.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ate pizza today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lives by the sea.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Supports Becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not care about Doctor Octopus.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Will be celebrating Halloween tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not worship "Weird Al" Yankovic.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That seems insane to me.

Cares about Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have met Asuka and he hasn't


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Met a wrestler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not wearing hockey pads.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm not a weirdo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think he's a weirdo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't own 3 AC/DC t-shirts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used to have one.

Doesn't own 5 Alice Cooper shirts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not celebrating his birthday in 17 days time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not going to Survivor Series.


If you hear ghostly organ music, you'll know what's up.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't have mixed feelings on the PWI 100


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella fan. :tripsscust


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm proudly supporting Mella Is Money


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Says Mella is Money. :thelist


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

He doesn't think Mella Is Money


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Mayu Iwatani. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Never heard of her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

See?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should know Asuka's undefeated streak put me off of supporting her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was not a fan of the Streak.

I came in as a Kana fan, so the Streak was a dream come true for me. I'm not used to the people I love getting THAT kind of push.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I only heard of Francoise Hardy because of him :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not own a bunch of Françoise Hardy records.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns records


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't own several Asuka masks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not going shopping tomorrow to buy some new jeans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did just order some new clothes...

Didn't just watch House of Wax (1953).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was not talking to very pretty Serbian girl earlier with a boring personality


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not eating leftover Halloween candy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had Halloween candy.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't rock a groovy Undertaker costume on Halloween.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dressed up for Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not going to boo Charlotte in person this Sunday! :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is crazy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki Bella fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peyton fan :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not big on movies.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changes his avatar everyday. hno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Aubrey Plaza.

Wanna solve mysteries together, Anna?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined in 2014


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have 134k subscribers on Youtube :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows what YouTube is.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has palm trees where he lives


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not interested in sports


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlotte fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tired of Sabrina. :O

EDIT:

Still works...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks :asuka is the best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Denies facts. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets upset over the booking of :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a Peyton fan :darryl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We were born in different months.

EDIT

Uses green text


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started watching WWE in 2007


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not want Bull Nakano to take the belt from Becky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christmas fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a fan of the Master of the Mystic Arts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't eat Sausage Rolls. 

Hey I typed it correctly this time. :rollins

Edit: Doesn't think Nightmare on Elm Street is the best horror of the 80's.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins is his favorite male wrestler on the current roster.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not as brave as me :shrug

Edit: still a Orton fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

It's in the top 20!

Probably likes Freddy more than Karloff's Frankenstein. :goaway

NO:

Probably hates both. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes a bunch of old movies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a sig of this Woman:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have a sig of this woman (should have though :grin2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Aussie girls


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lives in a Village.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

AJ Styles fan. (right? :lol)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky Lynch fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a fan of *The Man*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't met The Man... yet I have.

That's just not right. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange tastes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not strange enough.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Unpredictable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlotte fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not supposed to be working. :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not waiting to make his dinner


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not about to cook his lunch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not dark outside where he is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't just listen to the Crypt Jam.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows who Ranpo Edogawa is, and I just offended him by saying "Who?" :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would not have sex with


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna:

Thinks she offended me.

NO:

Would not go out with Doctor Strange.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't played a mobile game called Summoners Wars


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plays Mobile Games. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can afford a console :darryl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I'm sad... :darryl 

Is not wearing the sweetest Asuka shirt. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not laying in bed now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish...

Not obsessed with Sarah Paulson. 

I'm obsessed with a lot of things...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has more obsessions than me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably never had a booth at a monster movie convention.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will not be sleeping when Survivor Series is on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not be cheering for Sonya in person.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar again...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not be changing his avatar again in a few hours.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changes his avatar constantly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a dream about WF :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has dreams.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not excited for the new IIconics photoshoot on the beach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not excited for the Sabrina Christmas special. :mark

#PushSabrina :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about results of the mixed match challenge :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. Only a little. Just wanted to yell at something.

Doesn't have a totally boss Universal Monsters stocking. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't have 90,000 posts. I had no idea until somebody pointed it out to me. I was just gonna keep posting and never notice.

Just shows how much of a loser I am...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is no longer haunting this section. :darryl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't have better things to do with his time, like catch up on 800 movies and podcasts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's furious about Asuka's booking


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't browsing Anna Kendrick tumblr gifs right now. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't catch up on 800+ movies and podcasts before coming here.

This is my first year of forum-ing anywhere. Glad it was with all of you weirdos.

Phantom out. I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't browsing WF in bed whilst he should be asleep. hno


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have 10k pics of his favourite on Imgur :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Has a female as his obsessive superstar, as opposed to a male which I have.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched that Ambrose segment from RAW, and I must admit, I'm tempted. After all that I've heard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Becky more than Kairi and Asuka. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks Kairi and Asuka are better than Becky and Charlotte 
:goaway


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Supports a team stuck in the past


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Supports a team stuck in the past


How is that a difference? You do the same :lmao

Thinks Stevie G will never leave them.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> How is that a difference? You do the same :lmao




You lot bang on & on about "5 European Cups"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talks about nonsense I'm unfamiliar with.

Now I know how that feels...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huge superhero / comics fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't post a lot in this section*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is adorbs.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Eccentric


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In denial about his status as a weirdo.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

In denial always


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Baits fans of Becky Lynch frequently unk2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spends more time in the wrestling sections. :hmm


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves weird celebrities


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses Twitter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't worship Lon Chaney.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't realized that MCU Dr Strange has been nerfed af and can barely hold his own against Iron Man :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have. :sadbecky

But he did better against Thanos than most of the others. :asuka

Loves Thor more than Strange.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves Asuka more than Kairi :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not listening to Jimi Hendrix right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't just order this:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has an Aubrey Plaza avatar.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Has a new name that's long as fuck mega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is twice the woman she used to be. Probably too cool to talk to Aubrey now. :sadbecky

DAMMIT, B!

Ninja'd me!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have spaces in his name. Get Premium. :drose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey don't play that game.

Will not be at a puppet show tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will have a good night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His birthday is in 2 days :hb:woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only has Peyton avatars.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me like a turkey.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stans garbage like Kairi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Called Kairi Sane garbage.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I only have four walls.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Little Miss Upgrade hello [emoji23] Ninja'd by SOL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not a Master of the Mystic Arts/semi-successful magician.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is apparently a superhero.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves comic books

Edit: Joined in 2014


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves not reading comic books.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably isn't snacking right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't watch fantastic videos sent to him by kind hearted strangers


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Double J


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Christina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cafu:

Doesn't know what Z-List means. :aryep

Phantom:

Has already watched Sabrina, and keeps badgering me to watch it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches many movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Clea, the MEW of comic books. :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Prefers game related threads over topics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoys the WWE sections. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not seen Your Vice is a Locked Room and Only I Have the Key.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Clea is the Peyton Royce of comic books


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I would insult Clea by calling her the Peyton Royce of anything.

#heelturn


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will cry when Kairi is obliterated by Shayna 3:16


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drinking some boss tea right now.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Probably prefers Marvel to DC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. It's complicated.

His favorite superhero is not GOATor Strange.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Doctor Strange is the GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Batman is the GOAT. :goaway

He ain't even the GOAT character in his own franchise!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Prefers the original *Phantom of the Opera*.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

No idea who this is!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes football


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Didn't get a silly username change like I did :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Awww... you didn't pick your name? I thought you were a Blondie fan... :sadbecky

Is not wearing an Ant-Man and The Wasp shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not going to watch Takeover on a computer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never read American Gods.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We have different versions of The Tide Is High that we like, cos my username is based on the Atomic Kitten cover :lol (and nah I didn't pick it, it was forced on me lol)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't worship at the altar of Debbie Harry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watches ChAoS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Nolan's Batman is GOAT...


:no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't think Nolan's Batman is the best

:beckywhat


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thinks AJ and Randy are the best 

Stone Cold and Brian Cage are.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not written Doctor Strange fanfiction.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not accidentally sweeten his coffee too much and end up with a underwhelming cup of morning joe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His left eye isn't red for no reason


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably doesn't wake up to the sound of his neighbours having sex. :lauren


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually got a flattering username change :lol (my one before this current one had 'send nudes pls.' in it LOL)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> Actually got a flattering username change :lol (my one before this current one had 'send nudes pls.' in it LOL)


I'm still :hglol over you posting about Seth's dick pics whilst having that username before. 

Has a username that has song lyrics in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has fapped to Anna Kendrick pics >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has fapped to Peyton pics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has fapped to DJ pics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I baited myself into that one.. 

Has a very small avatar :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will be sleeping when Takeover starts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about Takeover


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cares about November 18th every year


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't, I dread my birthday every year at this point :shrug 

Has over 10,000 posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dreading is a way of caring :shrug:

Isn't dissapointed with Peyton's latest photoshoot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has viewed Peyton's latest shoot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Peyton is the most beautiful woman on earth and her photoshoots are always worth a look :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The last rep he received is a beautiful photo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently didn't liked the last pic he has gotten on his reps (should check his reps now)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His last rep isn't photos of Peyton 8*D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is celebrating a Birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasn't planning to log in tomorrow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't about to play Call of Duty right now.

Time to rage at kids.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eats Weetabix and calls it Weetabex :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't call it Weetabex. Probably gets triggered whenever I do. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is about to play Cod apparently


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Isn't a fan of Cod


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I liked the older Cod games, but I'm not interested in the current games

Thinks Irn Bru is an amazing drink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't enjoy Irn-Bru.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Thinks I'm crazy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is crazy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves an irrelevant woman


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Loves an irrelevant woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love an irrelevant woman AKA Clea. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably hasn't watched porn in the last 24 hours


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't rage at Call of Duty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Plays Call of Duty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will go to Takeover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drinking from a vintage Clea cup right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a Clea cup. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't own a Kairi Sane shirt.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns t-shirts that you wouldn't wear in public


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wouldn't wear a Kairi Sane shirt in public.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wears Wrestling Shirts in Public. 

I'd probably get knocked out. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't own any wrestling shirts 

I own one but it's a lot more mainstream than a Kairi Zane shirt, sorry Phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't listening to songs from GTA: Vice City right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't try to make popular the threads he created and gives up on them :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton should be on the Survivor Series team :lauren


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is a lifetime premium member ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't about to witness the majesty of Kairi Sane in person. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gets to watch an amazing stacked Takeover in person. I'm not jealous at all, honest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goes to sleep later than me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to Subway tomorrow. I'm too scared to go there and order because of my Anxiety. hno


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Tesco meal deals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently doesn't like them, but I'm sure he mentioned that he did. :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I will choose Tesco if I have to but it's not the best option :lol 

Has seen movies with Anna Kendrick in


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will probably be going to bed soon. I most likely won't be asleep until at least 1am ish.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting used to be online on the forum until 1am


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have unhealthy sleeping habits. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I don't have unhealthy sleeping habits. Dude, I can't sleep 4 hours straight :lol

WIll be going to sleep in a few


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a 5 digit post count.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

-He's an Orton fan, I am indifferent.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't log on just to say AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is very angry, that's just too damn bad!!!!!! ???


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WWE did not break his heart today.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I've yet to turn Heel as a poster on WF.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

fan of Alexa, more than her ass at least.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't reek of awesomeness.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Understands Final Fantasy references. I had to google Spoony Bard. :side:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

He plans on not watching WWE anymore. I still fully intend on fast-forwarding through 10 to 15 minutes-worth of Youtube clips every week to keep myself up to speed (if it's an eventful week I'll give it an extra 5).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Asuka is the ultimate being.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is into old school monster movies.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes energy drinks


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Brock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was not nearly falling asleep on the bus earlier


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably isn't still in bed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

is not a joshi fan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Asuka is the GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey! You're back! :woo

Thinks TAY is the GOAT.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has watched a good number of Kairi matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't think that Kairi is the Babyface Supreme.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a MEW avatar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not yet posted in the guilty pleasures thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got more Birthday wishes on Facebook than on here. So, sounds like he's doing better in life. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hates Facebook and won't delete the annoying people he has on there :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves that Facebook.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably doesn't enjoy songs like My Heart Will Go On. hno God, that's embarrassing. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes the Titanic theme song :hmm:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Peyton > Clea. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not just post in the Seth Rollins fan thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Probably doesn't enjoy songs like My Heart Will Go On. hno God, that's embarrassing. :lol


Is wrong. Phantom listens to some girly things. F. Hardy is pretty darn girly.

"Girly"... really, Phantom?

Doesn't talk to himself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never posts in the Peyton thread

EDIT: Watches a lot of joshi wrestling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think Mandy is the hottest blonde in the company


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finds Mandy appealing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't think Mandy is the hottest blonde in the company


Wrong, I think Mandy is the 3rd hottest woman in WWE, behind Peyton and Cathy Kelley, and since neither of them is blonde, she is the hottest blonde in WWE imo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Might not be straight

Edit: Is from Peru


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like girls who look like Charles Addams cartoons.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has listened to a Françoise Hardy song.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize she has. Anna/you danced to Françoise in A Simple Favor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably his heart rate is not over 150 atm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you being serious?

Not a Hikaru Shida mark.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not 150, but heart rate did increased after seeing that pic, but just for a bit

Doesn't know how to cook peruvian food


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

UGH. :goaway 

I was worried about you for a sec! I thought maybe the doctor bit from the other thread was true, but you're just lame! :thelist

I do cook tho.

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is everything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Kate Micucci is everything, does that mean that Asuka, MEW, Francoise, Aubrey, etc are nothing?

Probably hasn't woken up at 4:30am :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I still got up pretty early.

And they're all everything.

Thinks Peyton > Kate.










Kate is great.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is weird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think he's weird.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is pompous


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is :rude


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is egotistical


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has about three go-to insults he uses for everyone. Needs to branch out if he wants to be the exceptional troll I know he can be.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is selfish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a list of adjectives pulled up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a huge fan of AZA


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Random poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

Huge RIH fan.

Blue:

Ninja'd me.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Was ninja'd (tough shit)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know D.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cares about D


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't see Shayna defeat Kairi live. :mark :darryl :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I enjoyed it though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was actually a fun match. Dat Io debut... :mark

Located on Planet Euphoria.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is dreading Kairi Sham jobbing to Liv Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Calls her "Kairi Sham" instead of "Kairi Inane".


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sham/Inane/Irrelevant/Overrated


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoys trolling this section.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't be talking about his sig pic all the rest of the day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches pornstars who are Peyton lookalikes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pokemon fan.

I'm apparently not cool. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't know about this yet :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Checks out Anna Kendrick's social media

Edit: Posted in that zrc thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Doesn't know about this yet :anna


Oh my god, an Anna smiley. :woo :anna

Day = made.

Was this your idea CJ? 

Nostalgia:

CoD died in 2013 for him. I've been playing that franchise for way too damn long.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't extremely open about fetishes to the point where he makes himself look like an idiot


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ninja merchant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves arguing with Phantom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AC/DC fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like porridge


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows what porridge is


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porridge = oatmeal 

Faps to Peyton pics :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't fap to Peyton pics :hmm. I find that weirder than your guilty pleasure :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not weird because I almost never fap to pics. :side: Porn is better for that.

Thinks Peyton is the hottest woman employed by WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Porn still works for his fapping purposes

I just got bored with porn :shrug. And I haven't seen many hot new actresses and the few I consider atractive have these crazy huge tattoos that are a turn off for me


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is nice to all


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rangers fan.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Oh my god, an Anna smiley. :woo :anna
> 
> Day = made.
> 
> Was this your idea CJ?


Yeah, thought it'd make a good smilie, so I asked seabs to add it :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lurks in threads more than posts in them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't asked seabs for a Peyton smilie :sadbecky

EDIT: Probably loved the last rep he got :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My last rep was Gigi Hadid from Fourth Wall so yeah.. :lauren Maybe he finally ran out of Bella gifs. 

Enjoys pork


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will most likely watch SD tonight, and then regret it. :beckylol

Edit:

That was Gigi? I'm sure it was Bella. ops

Can tell the difference between Bella & Gigi, clearly. :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Changes name/avatar frequently


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Anna is Z-List.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'm right


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Anna's movies are worth watching

Edit: loves winding up Fourth Wall


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't watch Anna movies. In fact, doesn't watch any movies. :lol So he misses out on a lot of the references.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sensitive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Loves arguing with Phantom


Ouch, man! :darryl

Not a comic guy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has heard a Françoise Hardy song that wasn't featured in a movie. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not honest about his guilty pleasures

Edit: Loves Seth Rollins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't respond to PM's immediately.

So in other words, isn't a sad bastard like myself. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not getting ninja'd a record amount today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm not being honest about my guilty pleasures. I don't have any. Always disliked that term.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is very open about everything he likes. :hmm You don't feel guilty about liking anything? I wish I was you.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Believes in "guilty pleasures." Like what you like.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Removes her sigs constantly


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pays money to post on here







Ninja'd by Sol & Mordegloom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listens to Christina Aguilera.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sol Katti said:


> Believes in "guilty pleasures." Like what you like.


Damn skippy.

Doesn't dig Françoise Hardy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I listen to the saviour of music proudly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't adore Heart.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has met :becky2 in-person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to meet the Men becky in person


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Will die if Peyton gives them a hug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not eating some delicious brie right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eats brie cheese


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not cuddling with a Doctor Strange doll right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't rate cheddar cheese very highly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't almost cry watching SD :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too emotional :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like cheddar cheese.

Is not WF's #1 Kate Micucci fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Celebrating Thanksgiving today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Did not take an early morning walk down the seafront


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a seafront. Lucky bastard. :side:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

wants to be Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Aries


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ninja merchant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not watching Ant-Man and The Wasp in a hotel.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Watched NXT live


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't stan Françoise Hardy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stans Mary Elizabeth Borefest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't stan Mary Elizabeth Borefest.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Should admit MEW ruined Final Destination 3 with her incessant whining


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I stopped jerking off to Aguilera 10 years ago.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that MEW saved that movie.










EDIT:

Doesn't think Nadia van Dyne is boss. :darryl


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Punk the whiny, homeless man poster boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was phantom'd.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likewise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But then we have that in common... :hmm

Probably didn't :mark when they teased the Wasp in Ant-Man.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I have no clue what this Ant Man thing is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not into the superheroes... because he's not a nerd. :darryl


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I watch real shit [emoji119][emoji123]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes :Brock as the Universal Champion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a post count I'll probably never reach because I'm in this section 97% of the time


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hates vegans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably hasn't posted in that Sonya thread Fourth Wall created


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably hasn't cropped out Sonya from Absolution pics :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably has Peyton covering every inch of their bedroom wall/ceiling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brock fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't watched Takeover: WarGames.

Black/Gargano was pretty amazing, not gonna' lie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has no idea who Chanel Santini is


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talks with TFW via PM


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably talks with zrc in PM :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Talks with Concrete Puss in PM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't kiss that ass. :anna


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Concrete Puss does


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WF's #1 heel.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> WF's #1 heel.




Just ask Lynch fans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Confronts Lynch fans. I just let them be wrong without saying a word. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not confrontational


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is GOAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has had/will have thanksgiving dinner


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Only marks for one wrestler I gathered.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not turn this thread into the Kate Micucci Appreciation Thread.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't realized this isn't the thread for that kind of thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't been in this thread long enough to know how things actually work in this thread :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bliss fan.

We both like Styles though. :JLC3 Oh, and Seth. :rollins

Edit: Peyton fan. I'm a fan of the hot pictures. :cool2


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Now nicknamed Concrete Puss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a Peyton fan... yet :cool2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Already has a Christmasy Avi/Sig. 

December 1st for me. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riki, too!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't get boring nicknames like Brick Wall and Concrete Puss. At least have some creativity Cafu. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is incorrect. I'm Fantasm. Sick burn?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bliss fan.
> 
> We both like Styles though. :JLC3 Oh, and Seth. :rollins
> 
> Edit: Peyton fan. I'm a fan of the hot pictures. :cool2


You forgot The Man:cudi



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Is incorrect. I'm Fantasm. Sick burn?


likes people I haven't heard of before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't forget The Man. How could I do such a thing? :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not trying to forget The Man.

#heelturn


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Accepts being called Fantasm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is correct.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Accepts Cafu's nicknames. Don't give in. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not obsessed with Debbie Harry... right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forgets about Becky. I wish I could, my timeline is full of Becky stuff, since every IIconic fan I follow are also a Becky fan

EDIT: Obsessed with Kate Micucci


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obsessed with Debbie Harry. :asuka

Edit: Would like to forget about Becky. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't dig Thor: Ragnarok.

EDIT:

Thinks Becky is the bestest. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Snob


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insults. I think he's cool.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoys being Cafu's punching bag. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Going to sleep soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is bothered by obvious trolls.

You've never been a magician? We call 'em "hecklers".

EDIT:

Also doesn't dig Debbie Harry?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows who Debbie Harry is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Knows who Debbie Harry is


You poor thing... :sadbecky

You clearly need some Blondie in your life.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Prefers the original "Call Me" by Blondie over In This Moments cover of it.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That is some straight-up blasphemy.

Doesn't worship GOAT Debbie Harry.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Scabbie Harry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Celebrated Thanksgiving


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not in a hotel.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

In my own house


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing Ghostbusters pajamas right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Their avatar isn't a gif.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably doesn't enjoy car crushing videos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with the Wasp.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Does not post in the classics section where he should be


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is probably not boping out to classic Rihanna tune.








*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Rihanna's tattoos


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't like Nikki Bella.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Nikki Bella.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Troll artist


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Likes Seth Rollins.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Had a good day on the 24th :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has actually attended a wedding before


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't attended a Wedding. You're lucky. Fuck Weddings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, fuck weddings and the celebration of love

Didn't log in yesterday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want passionate sex with DJ


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't about to watch Prison Break on Netflix.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a Netflix account


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't one year older in 9 days :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want Sonya pushed :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't agree with Tazz's opinion about the IIconics https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=466&v=OE5GmCqJ97A


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has listened to Tazz's opinion on the IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't wasted 2 hours of his life watching an stupid Q&A and a playthrough of a game he doesn't care about :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably hasn't wasted 10 hours of his life watching a boring Season 2 of Prison Break so far.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not got DM's from DJ :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Made a Twitter account just to talk to DJ. 

I see you're making your move. :cool2


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has various nicknames


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called me a troll here... implying that he is not a troll... which simply isn't true... postmodern troll?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

In a troll conundrum


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Attended a wedding yesterday


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes chatting about football teams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like chatting about Doctor Strange.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Didn't draw a portrait of Françoise Hardy back in the summer of 2015.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Draws portraits


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Speaks to girls from different parts of the world.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't just recently post why he doesn't want to see his fave in a stupid reality show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasn't getting DM's from the most beautiful trans girl in the UK


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a meltdown yesterday. :sadbecky

Edit: Isn't about to play Black Ops 4. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is about to have a meltdown playing video games


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has meltdowns over silly reasons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Didn't draw a portrait of Françoise Hardy back in the summer of 2015.


:mark Another fan! :mark

You're probably right, but I have drawn her many times.

Not about to spam WF with Kate Micucci pics. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't just rage quit COD. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't have an encounter with their awkward neighbour earlier :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No longer experiences gamer rage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't just rage quit COD. :side:


Called it :lol



Mordecay said:


> Is about to have a meltdown playing video games


Doesn't hate December


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Jealous of Tye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't get banned from threads. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage.


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm not as much into comics.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Gender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is from Australia.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is planning to steal presents on Xmas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would pick Mystique over Poison Ivy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

For some reason doesn't think that's the right answer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that Poison Ivy is a GOAT.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Poison Ivy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Gears of War


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is eccentric


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Carmella more than I do.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Aubley Plaza among others


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Aubrey Plaza is delightful.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I laughed at Nossy, Mordegloom, Cheesecake Fudge (TFW) badmouthing me when I got banned


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not about to spam WF with pictures of Sally Hawkins. :mark


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

About to spam with Sally Hawkins pics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Christmas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't had a great ceviche lunch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not about to respond to a 27 year old woman called Jen


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not attracted to trans women.

Sorry man I couldn't resist :bryanlol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a exclamation mark in his username :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a premium member because wanted a larger avi and change his previous shitty username :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes Peyton gifs :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sends DJ reps :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want sex with DJ


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love that Clea. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is really into comic books.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

likes Taylor Swift.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a rep whore


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frequents the website Badoo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Seth Rollins very attractive


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't find Seth Rollins handsome. :side: I sound gay as fuck.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Greggs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't eat Sausage Rolls. :book

Hey, look, I didn't put it as Sausage Rollins this time. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Might be coming out of the closet soon :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't get sad for insignificant stuff that won't affect his every day life


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I do sometimes

Thinks Peyton should be pushed :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Sonya should be the first woman to challenge Asuka :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have a hot Peyton lookalike for his neighbour. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has hot neighbours


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have an exceptional taste in women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has exceptional taste in "women" :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Nickelback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Taylor Swift's music


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't get anxiety attacks over COD Blackout. :side:

I need to stop playing this mode, I feel like I'm going to die. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't read the funnybooks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not die for the greatest fictional couple of all time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is fine with Peyton facing Asuka :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably hasn't read the RAW spoilers for next week


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She needs victims...

Is not wearing Ant-Man pajamas right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not in the library now


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

knows what is a rep whore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect GOAT Strange. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has visited Rome



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> knows what is a rep whore.


Its a reputation level. If you hover over the rep bar underneath a person's profile it tells you their reputation level and there is different sentences depending on how many reputation points someone has.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't a GOD/GODDESS. :cool2

Sadly, if I'm being truthful, I'm the farthest thing from a God. :darryl


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Has visited Rome
> 
> 
> 
> Its a reputation level. If you hover over the rep bar underneath a person's profile it tells you their reputation level and there is different sentences depending on how many reputation points someone has.


wow. The more you know indeed.

--

Fan of Anna.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum a few months after me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drinking a Zevia right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has not been listening to the Goldeneye soundtrack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would listen to the GoldenEye soundtrack outside of the game.

Game, right? Not movie?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was referring to the game :lol 

Goldeneye is probably not his favourite Bond movie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't just die in a final two scenario to a stun & grenade combo in COD Battle Royale. I'm about ready to snap.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still drinks tea

Should know I stopped in 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drinking tea right now.

That was... Strange.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huge fan of some unknown entity code named SABRINA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

plays call of duty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't play rage at Call of Duty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves the word groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His favourite is champ


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't eat glorious Weetabix. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has eaten Weet-Bix


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is picky when it comes to women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't get dissapointed with his favourite social media :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I've eaten Weet-Bix. :nah2 That is some weird NZ cereal.

I've eaten Weetabix though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not dealing with a bleeding finger right now


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't have indelible ink on a nail now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlotte fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

His finger is bleeding. Don't die. :O


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I had a plaster on it earlier for hours, I then take it off and it goes right back to bleeding. :side:

Didn't buy a new toothbrush earlier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finds everything dull and boring. The few things he actually enjoys are things I find boring.

Still love ya, man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently finds travelling boring. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talk about travelling more. I'll do the same. Nobody ever asks me.

Doesn't watch joshi wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It would be better if there was a generic travel thread to discuss things in.

Calls football soccer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably not eating an Iceland Pizza for tea tonight. :book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> It would be better if there was a generic travel thread to discuss things in.
> 
> Calls football soccer


Wanna start one?

I only do that to annoy EF.

Has tea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I haven't created a thread in years and your threads get forgotten and buried, so that might be best left to another kind soul. Maybe though. 

Also should know only northerners refer to a meal as ''tea''.

Drinks Zevia.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have a rough northern accent. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Should know I haven't created a thread in years and your threads get forgotten and buried, so that might be best left to another kind soul. Maybe though.
> 
> Also should know only northerners refer to a meal as ''tea''.
> 
> Drinks Zevia.


I only created two threads: one for a movie that won't be out for years and another for a semi-obscure wrestler. I knew that they weren't going to be popular, but I made them for myself. However, a travel thread might get some attention. 

P.S. I actively tried to bury that second thread... someone brought it back.

Doesn't watch many movies before the 1980s.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I checked the threads you made before I made the post, I thought you had created more 

Thinks using Peach in Smash is acceptable and not annoying as hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. Just the two. 

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEACH, MAN?!?!? 

Doesn't play Street Fighter.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Kairi Sane incredibly beautiful



PhantomoftheRing said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEACH, MAN?!?!?


At least in Melee: The fact she can float and combined with her parasol promotes stall tactics and gives her incredible recovery. Vegetable spam is annoying. Down smash can rack up incredible damage if you don't DI out of it. And toad while not all that useful, is just obnoxious. :shrug I don't know if you ever played competitively or watched much competitive matches but I never got any joy out of watching Peach pros play. She should not be a top tier character. Still she's better than The Ice Climbers which is the ultimate anti-fun character.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think Anna Kendrick is a 10/10. Yes, I saw your post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't think Peyton is an 11/10 :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have a Peyton tattoo :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is a ∞/10. :bunk

EDIT:

Probably applies to him as well.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably supports Ballymena United :goaway



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Doesn't think Kate Micucci is a ∞/10. :bunk
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Probably applies to him as well.


It does. I'm not even sure I know who she is. Is she that piano one?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She plays the ukulele, lends her voice to many cartoon characters, and looks like an adorable bird creature.

I do not. We're good on that front. :anna

Not obsessed with a fictional sorceress.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> I don't have a Peyton tattoo :beckylol


Me neither :shrug

Isn't watching House right now :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes House (never watched it)



PhantomoftheRing said:


> She plays the ukulele, lends her voice to many cartoon characters, and looks like an adorable bird creature.


Googled her. She is the piano one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has watched Isla Dawn matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

Yeah. I guess she is. Forgot that I posted that pic.

Gave me some awesome rep. :anna

Gimme a sec...

NO:

Doesn't love the Ice Climbers. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has never seen this.






Edit: Apparently ninjas exist here too.

Not listening to Sabaton atm.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think that was for me, but it is true.

Not wearing a totally boss Vincent Price shirt right now. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not a big fan of











Also knows I'll find any excuse to post new DJ pics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Always with the DJ pics :eyeroll

Is not having lunch right now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that kind of response just gets more DJ pics in your rep page. :cool2

Doesn't fantasise about her naked


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never been to Karloffornia.

Want pics?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If a travel thread gets started. Plus CJ is dying to see my travel photography. :lauren

Has not been talking to a Russian girl from Siberia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only talks to girls through dating/traveling sites :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a Hikaru Shida mark. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think Peyton is that bad 



Mordecay said:


> Only talks to girls through dating/traveling sites :lol


It's a website where you can meet people from different countries. :shrug Though I don't usually talk to Russian girls and it's a sign I'm bored if I am talking to one. She gave me her WhatsApp after a few messages and I don't even use WhatsApp. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has never been to Windsor Park :tripsscust



Nostalgia said:


> If a travel thread gets started. Plus CJ is dying to see my travel photography. :lauren


You still haven't delivered yet :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mickie James fan :lauren


Also should give me a tour of Belfast :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Sonya is a black hole of charisma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig old monster movies.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't use the Classic II WF skin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Mickie James. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a Deadpool fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is the hottest woman on the planet :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not incinerate every piece of Deadpool merchandise for a single Clea doll/figure.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Asuka is the GOAT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks DJ is the hottest "woman"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In the UK sure, worldwide no. Could you stop with the '' ''? :side: 


Thinks Ruby Riot should be pushed :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't just die to a Melee Weapon in Blackout. It's a one hit kill. In a Battle Royale game. fpalm WHY TREYARCH?!?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't cooking an early Christmas dinner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is cooking


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an identity crisis


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks bromances are gay. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never met Kate Micucci.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have two Slovenian exes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows a lot about gay stuff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incorrect

Believes everything TFW says


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't believe everything I say. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likely won't be logging in tomorrow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is blind


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows my log in and log off schedule now. :lmao

Edit: Posts DJ pictures. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find weird chicks on Instagram


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that DJ is the hottest woman of the UK when Emma Watson and Emily Blunt exist :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You wrote ''woman'' before so I agreed with that. She's not the hottest woman in general. :lol 

Gets confused easily because English is not his first language


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goes on Instagram before he goes to sleep. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not about to put on his best suit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't just cook a killer Christmas dinner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apparently a good cook


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't have a beef burger earlier :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has gotten an awesome pic in his visitor wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a visitor wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a fan of Christmas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is obsessed with meat


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has never been to Belfast :hmm:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks redheads are the best :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has never been to Peru


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has never been to Slovenia


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't like football :bunk



Nostalgia said:


> Thinks redheads are the best :hmm:


It's a scientific fact :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with...

...so many choices...

Let's say... Kairi Sane.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has obsessions :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a damn, dirty liar!

Says "trap" more than any other human.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only because I used to play Yugioh, trap cards. :side:

Is not watching Alex Shelley vs Christian from 2006 TNA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like to admit that he has obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect GOAT Magik.:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes The Miz :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Sonya more than the GOAT and GOAT #2. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find DJ insanely adorable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I reply to PM's. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gets PMs here. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can never decide on an avatar :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uses :lauren more than me. He's always judging us. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't watch videos I sent him :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't love Hill House.

EDIT:

Sends videos to non-phantoms. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

On the bright side you get weird Instagram accounts in your rep page :shrug

Will not be going to sleep in the next 30 minutes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to bed in 30 minutes, on a Saturday. :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not worship the dread Dormammu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's my miserable life :side:

Enjoys Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not a Sherlock Holmes nut.

I always do all of the Holmes things in London! :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Probably not a Sherlock Holmes nuts.


:lauren

Makes typos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't use punctuation. :Cocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

Quotes people when they make typos. Jerk.

Anna:

Not a jerk like NO. :anna

P.S. NO has made typos... I just don't point them out. 

Because I'm not a jerk. 

Jerk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would go gay for Seth :side:


Edit: Will enjoy Christmas this year


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Despite being a massive jerk, I think he should have an awesome Christmas. 

We'll be here. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Overuses that Anna smilie :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a Super Mod

Also should know that I was going to send him awesome Leanna rep for Christmas but apparently I spread too much rep to be able to rep him again and now I can't rep for 24 hours :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't observe Cleamas. :O


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made up their own holiday :WTF2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A joyous Cleamas to you, brother. :anna

Wants Asuka to drop her belt to Becky. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will have a girlfriend to share Christmas with. :sadbecky

Well, I have my hand, at least. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His right hand is his girlfriend :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cooking the Christmas Dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still has his N64


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't been playing Sims 4.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not drinking from a Doctor Strange tiki mug.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not currently watching a video from 1999 WCW


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I have acceptable taste in women.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just another person who thinks Bryan is the GOAT :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kanako Urai is the GOAT. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't think Ashley Fliehr is the GOAT. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Baron Corbin entertaining :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know the awesomeness of Mayu Iwatani. Weep for him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't get ribbed to death in this section :bored


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't just pull a muscle in his back and now can't bend over :fuck

It hurts like a motherfucker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Faps to Peyton :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not a huge Shonen Knife fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't just have a Subway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't feeling down :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have any odd fetishes.. most likely :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not listening to the Tokyo Happy Coats.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Aubrey Plaza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't think Redheads do it better.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They do sometimes but they're not the GOAT. :shrug 

Probably won't be drinking tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His leg isn't probably killing him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes tennis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Will probably be drunk tweeting later :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably hasn't just watched Leanna Decker videos on Pornhub after getting a rep from the SHIV :curry2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a perv :lauren




CJ said:


> Will probably be drunk tweeting later :hmm


Nah, I only use my Twitter for one person and I rarely ever tweet her because it's easier to DM but she hasn't been responding recently. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is not a perv


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses pornhub :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably uses the trans version of Pornhub :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is highly charismatic and a good mic worker :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Sonya is talented :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is a delightful little sprite.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks women are delightful little sprites


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goes to Subway regularly and isn't too scared to order from there. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Thinks women are delightful little sprites


Only Kate Micucci. She's clearly an elf or something. Definitely not a mere human.

Did not do puppet show stuff last night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not drinking cider right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not drinking a Zevia right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will probably get a New Years kiss. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably is not gonna spend the New Year alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Those last two bummed me out. 

We're here for each other today. That ain't too bad.

Has never seen one of Kate Micucci's live shows. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't roll his eyes at Mordy's attempts to rib me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is drinking some Strongbow now. I hope he's enjoying his cat piss. :cool2



Mordecay said:


> Probably is not gonna spend the New Year alone


Wrong. :lauren I'm at home, playing COD soon. *sigh*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong.


Ain't wearing a snazzy Kairi Sane shirt.

EDIT:

Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think Jeff Jarrett had one of the best entrances in WCW history


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not feeling sleepy right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has been drinking today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I'm gay for Seth Rollins :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a very vanilla and rather boring taste in porn :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Judges and isn't accepting of other people's porn tastes like myself. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never met Kate Micucci. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has met Kate and Becky. Now he just needs to meet Seth & Anna, and just rub it all in my face :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His room doesn't smell of alcohol right now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drinker and thinker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not struggling to stay awake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not true.

Doesn't know his old horror movies. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows his old movies. Would beat me in a Movie Trivia. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't watch a movie trivia league weekly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not the Sorcerer Supreme of the Name 3 Things thread. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has his birthday in January


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His right arm isn't killing him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been masturbating too much


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ :beckylol

Uses twitter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not anymore CJ. you know this. :beckylol 


Has a gif avatar (what is she saying? :hmm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spent New Year's alone 



Nostalgia said:


> Not anymore CJ. you know this. :beckylol
> 
> Has a gif avatar (what is she saying? :hmm


You activate/deactivate your twitter all the time :shrug

"You got problems? Me & my panda, we got you."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't just seen a cute redhead on her way to his aunt's house


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is drooling in the street :lauren






CJ said:


> You activate/deactivate your twitter all the time :shrug
> 
> "You got problems? Me & my panda, we got you."


You are paying attention :side: 

Also you wish she said CJ instead of Panda. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't been watching a million Twilight Zone episodes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches boring TV shows :draper2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that The Twilight Zone/Mankind's Greatest Achievement is boring. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smiles every time I use the word boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know Suzi Quatro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes to post gifs from what appears to me to be an unfunny Saturday Night Live sketch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't respect the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The gif is from Happy Days... but you're right about the "unfunny" part.

Picked Wolverine over Magik. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't respect the greatest wrestler of all time.


I respect her, I just don't like her :shrug

Picked Aubrey Plaza over Peyton :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is entertained by Peyton :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And I'll do it again.

Doesn't listen to Blondie.

EDIT:

Jive ninja.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes movies from the prehistoric time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows more about the Pokeymen than I do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows less about Yugioh than I do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows less about Hammer horror movies than I do.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses the word groovy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also uses that word, because he just said it. I won't even use the word.



Mordecay said:


> I respect her, I just don't like her :shrug


Why not? She has more charisma than the entire rest of the business. Your New Years resolution should be turning yourself into an Asuka fan. It's glorious, join us in actually having someone to root for who's capable of winning matches, titles and being on tv. You'll be happier for it. :asuka

New year, new favourite. Peyton doesn't have a ceiling. You can still like looking at her but it's past time for you to come to the winning team. Besides, you like Kairi Sane, so you're already half way there. Kairi is just a much worse version of Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Writes essays here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have an exceptional taste in women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Also uses that word, because he just said it. I won't even use the word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been following Peyton for almost 4 years now, so no, she will remain my favourite, despite being a jobber. And I find Asuka's charisma too over the top for me :shrug

Doesn't have an exceptional taste in women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is lazy with replies and can't think of anything different :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Is lazy with replies and can't think of anything different :eyeroll


Says the guy who claims that has an exceptional taste in women at least once a day :eyeroll

Not watching a movie atm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did not get a video message from The Godfather. (Seriously.) :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I need to hammer the point home until you guys get it :cool2


Won't be going to sleep soon


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Has no avatar!?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably enjoyed the Dark Day/WrestleMania 34. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Asuka 

Also I don't know why people say they can't see my avatar. It shows for me on all the different forum skins. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Going to sleep soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should confirm if he can see my avatar. :hmm: The beauty should not be hidden. 

Kairi fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs more joshi in his life. :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not helpful :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In what way?

Vague.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't post novellas in the wrestling section.



Mordecay said:


> Been following Peyton for almost 4 years now, so no, she will remain my favourite, despite being a jobber.


Your loss. 



> And I find Asuka's charisma too over the top for me :shrug


I can't argue that point. It is absolutely over the top. That's the selling point, though. That's not a bad thing. Wrestling is at its best when it's over the top. People don't tune in for regular people, they want larger than life. That's why wrestling was popular when you had people like Randy Savage, Ric Flair, The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, Undertaker, etc, and it's not popular now. Asuka is a throwback to when wrestling was successful. 

If you can't get on board with that, so be it. Enjoy some over the top Asuka being awesome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dislikes the word "groovy".... but he did call Asuka "groovy" once.


That's how groovy she is. :asuka


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I live above ground while he lives in the catcombs of the Staples Center.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not one of the regulars in this section... hello!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Dislikes the word "groovy".... but he did call Asuka "groovy" once.
> 
> 
> That's how groovy she is. :asuka


I did it to make you happy. 

Horror is his favourite genre.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listens to wrestling podcasts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion:

I figured. It worked. :anna :asuka

Doesn't want Doctor Strange to fight monsters in the MCU.

NO:

Doesn't want Doctor Strange... period.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Kate Bush


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes his women being "99% women" :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets GOAT reps from me


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't currently have a thread on him in rants :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Leanna Decker is a 10/10 


But don't worry I don't think she's a 4/10 like that guy in Rants :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't rib people


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the founding member of the Peyton is Awesome fan group.



Nostalgia said:


> Thinks Leanna Decker is a 10/10
> 
> But don't worry I don't think she's a 4/10 like that guy in Rants :beckylol


She's a 10/10 to me, & that's all that matters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows how to create Fan Groups


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nickelback fan



Mordecay said:


> Doesn't rib people


I rib a lot of people though :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> I rib a lot of people though :hmm:


That was meant for CJ GOAT :serious:

Has Becky Lynch is his top 5 :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know that's a women only top 5 and outside of that top 5 I literally don't care for another woman on the main roster so that doesn't mean much. 


Kane fan :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the ethereal majesty of...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably loves this song


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not good at keeping the game going


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drinks Energy Drinks on a regular basis.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Plays COD on a regular basis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would do anything for 10 minutes with Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Is not good at keeping the game going


It's going, ain't it?

Not listening to The Dreaming (GOAT album) right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is very loose with the term 'GOAT'. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Clea is the GOAT Doctor Strange supporting character.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think Anna Kendrick is the GOAT. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Peyton has the GOAT look


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is the GOAT ukulele-playing, puppet-loving, swear-saying comedienne.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Doesn't think Kate Micucci is the GOAT ukulele-playing, puppet-loving, swear-saying comedienne.


That's a cute picture of her.

Most likely not rooting for :rollins to win the Rumble.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not rooting for Kairi Sane to win her rumble.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants a NXT talent to win the Rumble :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably didn't eat Takeaway Pizza last night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Always eats Pizza :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks it's gay to have sex with certain beautiful women :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want Kairi to win every match Asuka isn't in. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants a horribly booked women's division :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates brilliance. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy is a sweetheart :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is mean to precious Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Kate Micucci is more than a 7/10 :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't appreciate the delightful little sprite Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't think the IIconics mannerisms are a gift to the world


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't get gifts from zrc. Just ribs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets gifts from zrc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that zrc himself is a gift.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course not

Is not spending his evening alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is a ∞/10.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't get the avatar compliments I do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I get plenty... when they're of cute girls. Also, I change my avatar every three minutes. 


Doesn't have awesome avatars of comic book sorceresses.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that DJ is more than a 7/10 :lauren

EDIT: Doesn't get ribbed as muich as I do


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You can't stop talking about her Mordy. I don't even talk about her anymore. :lauren




It's not evening where he's at


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not listening to some B.B. King right now. :lenny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably not raining where he is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't worship Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worships people :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only fictional people.

Disapproves of... everything.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Judges me too simply


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks banging pre op trans women is not gay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a broken record :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Acts like if he wasn't a broken record


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to wear glasses because he has poor eyesight 











#NotGay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a Broken record :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would turn down beautiful women for no reason. And he wonders why he's single. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Very judgmental. :hmm

I only judge Becky fans and people who aren't Gwen Stacy/Spider-Man shippers. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am single because my personality sucks and I don't have any self esteem, besides being constantly broken

Wouldn't turn down beautiful "99% women" and yet he is also still single

EDIT: Most likely doesn't like Nickelback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fpalm Mordy is being the judgmental one here. 


Has a sucky personality


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he doesn't have a sucky personality


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should know I have a great personality. Ask TFW. :cool2 


Is older than me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My personality is groovy.

Is not watching Bewitched right now.

BONUS: Does not adore Elizabeth Montgomery.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also older than me. Has a great personality too. :cool2

Don't need to edit, applies to Phantom too. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not about to give everyone Elizabeth Montgomery rep. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gets a new obsession regularly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the same views as Mordy on deeply important topics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has watched the Pitch Perfect franchise several times

EDIT: Thinks that his taste in women is an important topic :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys certainly love talking about it and giving me attention. :lauren


Has owned a tablet in the past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't going back to Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

MEW is back in, yo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think of the Pokemon when he writes Mew


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think of this beautiful woman when he hears MEW


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Doesn't play Mafia anymore.









;;


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plays Mafia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't used to play Mafia. :cool2

I also need to add: Suck very bad at it.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Doesn't play Mafia, but should.

That goes for the both of you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't post pictures of the true MEW.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves playing as female characters in video games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig a whole lot of movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a huge comic book fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think FRAN is a GOAT.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Only focuses on one WWE superstar favorite while I heavily support four of them....maybe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a wrestling related username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates 95% of everything.


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Doesn't have a wrestler in a name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has returned from the dead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still watches Stranger Things. I haven't watched it since Season 2, Episode 2. Season 1 was mediocre and by the time season 2 started, I cared even less. I'm not sure why it's so popular.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cute.

Cares more about Carnage than the Sinister Six. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

He is immortal and I'm not.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Charlotte more than Becky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Alexa more than Becky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Had a username change once before.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only has lowercase letters in his username.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Moves from a feud without an outcome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not on #TeamJoshi.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Has a French username.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just buried a rejoiner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He lives in the South Island of NZ, while I live in the North Island.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Familiar with the geography of New Zealand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't listening to Fats Waller right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has watched Stranger Things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't dig Thor: Ragnarok.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is probably happy with the changes Marvel made to Thor, whereas I want real Thor back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am of two minds.

One thinks that Ragnarok's affable Asgardian is a truly fabulous character in his own right and grand showcase for the considerable comic talents of Chris Hemsworth; the other longs for the nobility that the mighty Thor once possessed. However, I understand that the jocularity of Ragnarok Thor appeals more to the average viewer than Shakespearean histrionics. I wish that Strange didn't use crude language and reference Beyonce, but they have to update these characters to attract a broader audience. 

Probably doesn't mind that Sling Ring jive.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stranger Things fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason Todd fan.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Harley Quinn fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not big on Marvel's Bronze Age Monsters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not IIconic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Too IIconic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not groovin' to The 13th Floor Elevators.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not a regular anymore :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love horror.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Since we both love horror, I'll say a difference is she's a minority on here, i.e. a girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a groovy Robin Buckley avi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not up at 3am


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Check back.

Hates Doctor Strange... because he wants eldritch abominations to obliterate mankind. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't have to Google eldritch just now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing an Eye of Agamotto necklace.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has an Eye of Agamotto necklace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been single for way longer than me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His girlfriend isn't in Italy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a girlfriend


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't likes Becky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves that Roman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love that Kairi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isn't a realist.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is enjoying Alexa as champion


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cares about the women's tag belts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't been around much here I think


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Isn't a realist.


Wow. No comment. (Besides "wow.")

No Kate Micucci love.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Joined last year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still rockin' Robin.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Isn't rockin' Robin at this very moment.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Peyton


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Doesn't use a sig or a gif avatar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lives in the North.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes wrestlers that are untalented enough to get pushed by WWE.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Asuka is as Charismatic as Rock/Austin lmao.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is pro WWE.

How.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently changed his username


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For old times sake since the forum is moving soon

Likes 99% women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruins this section with his posts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stans for trans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made a rhyme; I have no time.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is a sorcerer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No usertitle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably not deprived of sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Usually wrong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Always wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants Asuka on the main events


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants Peyton in the main events.

At least there have been a few select occasions when I've gotten what I wanted. :y2j


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is wrong, I just want her on tv :sadbecky I know she doesn't belong to the main events


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't likes The Bex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love GOAT Mayu.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Lives in the Catacombs.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Is probably wearing clothes right now.:x


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believes in himself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't believe.














Mordecay said:


> Is wrong, I just want her on tv :sadbecky I know she doesn't belong to the main events


Thought she was the GOAT. GOAT don't belong in main events? Is this an admission? 8*D


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Their favourite wrestler isn't ZSJ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't think Zack Sabre Jr needs to eat a sandwich.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is the GOAT to me, but I am not delusional :shrug

Plays videogames often


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not in the discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be here after The Change.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like she's leaving.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She probably is.

I gave you a heads-up this time. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm from her future.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Is doubtfully sticking around after the change.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think The Change is WF's Y2K...

Didn't post this:


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

It took them this long to finally figure out that Y2K already happened?... :argh:

I failed. I can't believe I never saw that picture of her that you posted. BUT, you didn't post this one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't find a gif...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza fan?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho>>>>>>>> Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza is an international treasure. She's the Virginia O'Brien of today!

(Google her!)

Wasn't rooting for Hikaru...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The real GOAT Riho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I dig her... but I've been a Hikaru fan for years now.

^


----------

